# Beware at FTU



## Buckskin (Mar 22, 2005)

Low life thieves hit my truck in less than 15 min. this afternoon
2 guns and IPad - punched a hole by the door handle. You might want to park in front of the front door; they have no cameras


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The one at Fuqua?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a shame that hi dollar fishing tackle store cannot watch our vehicles I don't think they care about 2cool business or anybody else's.Sorry they hit you I would not go back.It 's too bad they do have alot of selection.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

This happens a lot, sorry to hear that they got you


----------



## Buckskin (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, Fuqua


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

fishingtwo said:


> This happens a lot, sorry to hear that they got you


Kinda what I was thinking. Hasn't there been many a thread starting out with this same title/topic.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

I grew up in that area and it was once a nice place until they put the buslines in. Then they connected Fuqua to Telephone road. Then they ran Cullen out to the south. Goodbye small town vibe, hello ghetto. 
Those apartments behind Cutrate were nice when they opened for business, I was one of the first tenants. Soon found out that they were basically thrown together; water leaks in the walls, uneven foundations, who ever thought a airconditioned indoor basketball court wasn't going to draw the wrong crowd must have been high. From what I have heard, they are now section 8 housing.
If your only knowledge of making a dollar is by stealing you should be euthinized.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

JustBilling said:


> Kinda what I was thinking. Hasn't there been many a thread starting out with this same title/topic.


Yes but nothing being done about.Maybe some one from there would read this post and talk to the owner and put up camera's, they have baits for cabo n boca but no camera's for me n you.I would hope one of these report was not in vain.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> Yes but nothing being done about.Maybe some one from there would read this post and talk to the owner and put up camera's, they have baits for cabo n boca but no camera's for me n you.I would hope one of these report was not in vain.


Did a quick search with stolen and FTU in it and there was like 5 incidents on the first page. That is rediculous.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Somebody's gonna get killed there need a decoy truck


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

seem like the popo would have caught on by now. then again, maybe not.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I will not shop at FTU until they do something about this. If I was y'all I would do the same!!! It seems as much as the charger for stuff inside of there the would have to money to install cameras or hire security. 
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

what is ftu ???


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

fishing tackle unlimited


----------



## Buckskin (Mar 22, 2005)

One lady said she was sorry when I said would you call the police.
The next dip shock says they will take 1 1/2 hrs to get here; are you sure you want to wait that long? Maybe when their business goes down they will hire some cops to watch


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I stopped shopping with them several years ago because of their lack of interest in trying to protect their customers vehicles....I gather they feel the landlord should provide cameras, guards, etc but I maintain it should be their obligation or pay for it in lost revenue...

Their loss...not mine....


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder what it's going to take for the tenant's in that shopping center to do something.I quite going over there almost 2 years ago because a past employee that i worked with got broke into and like another poster said it took almost 2hours for a cruiser to show up.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

What about the academy beside it??


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

clint623 said:


> What about the academy beside it??


they got cameras but on one day i stopped in reel quick and there were some undesirables there.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

There are threads all the time about this.

I met TxAdam over there one day to buy a cooler rack from him in the parking lot and was just nervous about leaving my truck for 5 minutes in the parking lot. 

No way I would spend more than 5 minutes in that place... not because of what is inside, but because of what is outside.

There are plenty of folks associated with FTU on this board, and for them to not take notice to these threads and address the problem is kinda of weird.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> There are threads all the time about this.
> 
> I met TxAdam over there one day to buy a cooler rack from him in the parking lot and was just nervous about leaving my truck for 5 minutes in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


It's not weird it's bad business.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Somebody's gonna get killed there need a decoy truck


probably have to use an F250 to make it easy for them.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> There are threads all the time about this.
> 
> I met TxAdam over there one day to buy a cooler rack from him in the parking lot and was just nervous about leaving my truck for 5 minutes in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


 they need 5 seconds. 5 minutes is all day to scum. I understand what your sayin..."just sayin"


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Yep this happens way to often. FTU really needs to do something or risk losing a lot of busness.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

sorry this happend,seems like an ongoing issue,for a while,no good.was there around 1 and somehow managed to get outta there without getting broken into.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

24Buds said:


> they need 5 seconds. 5 minutes is all day to scum. I understand what your sayin..."just sayin"


I dont have the easiest truck to break into and I was parked front and center, at 11am...

However, I was nervous none the less... While I was inside, I walked to the door twice to check on my vehicle, only because what I have read on these boards....

I also took out all valuables....again, because I knew where we were meeting and thats the first thing that came to mind...

Thats pretty sad.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

How about a couple of trucks in the parking lot,2 guys on the roof. Put a few guys in the bushes and in a couple blacked out cars next to the lot. have our own sting going. I'm sure you could manage more than a hand full in no time. 

Why do folks still continue to leave guns in the car is besides me, Put them in your pocket or leave them at the house. I'm not saying it's your fault they got stolen,but it's not a secure place by any means. I'd love to catch one breaking in my car, just once.

Quick note # 1 FTU SUXXXXX for break ins, happends all the time,so when you go there,what ever you leave in the car be ready to part with.

Quick note # 2 Stop leaving guns in the car, don't make it easy for those guys to take your hard earned stuff,


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Can a person be inside the truck just waiting for the scum?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

sounds like a good spot to wait


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am going to talk to FTU directly tomorrow about the situation. Maybe they don't understand the depth of the problem. It's real easy to make a parking lot hard to break into. You make one way in and out, and put a cop on the gate. 
It's not rocket science. To me, theft is just a gateway crime to all the rest of the stuff scumbags do, including assault and murder. I suspect that the owners of FTU will come up with something to try and avoid it coming to that. 

For all of you thinking about setting these clowns up personally, just keep in mind what happened in Florida recently, and decide if that's for you. I will leave police work to the PD because that's what they get paid to do.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I think they need to move the store further south like the furniture store that closed in Dickinson just passed 517 on the 45 frontage road.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

corkysteve said:


> If your only knowledge of making a dollar is by stealing you should be euthinized.


DING DING DING

We have a winner!!!!
I need an AMEN!!!

:wink:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure they do understand and know of all the breakins. I'm sure they'll say its not up to them or cant control the parking lot, or some other bs. They hear it every day,because folks like this tell them to call the police to report it.

They lack a show of force..i.e. police,security,cameras,etc... Once thieves know its easy as pie it spreads like wild fire to the rest of the scum bags. They just ride in,pop a few locks and roll out. It's a all day affair.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Buckskin said:


> Low life thieves hit my truck in less than 15 min. this afternoon
> 2 guns and IPad - punched a hole by the door handle. You might want to park in front of the front door; they have no cameras


Do you drive a ford? I remember most of the incidents were high class f250's..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Kinda like parking on the corner before seawolf:screwy: better off leaving the window down


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Banks, jewelery stores, schools, etc have found having a police officer on premises is good business...Do not understand why FTU is ignoring this long running problem...

All retailers work hard to keep customers in their stores so they purchase more by lingering in the stores yet FTU seems happy with a customer having to shop and spend time at the front door checking on their vehicles...

Penny wise and pound foolish I guess...


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I was at one of my customer auto repair shop a few months ago & the owner was telling me that they had 16 cars broken into around 4 a.m., they have a high fence with cameras all over as they work on high end cars. He showed me the video of the guy breaking into the cars one at a time & you clearly see the guys face. A few minutes later an officer shows up 4 hours later after they called, looks at all the cars, writes down some info & tells the shop owner to give the customers that had their cars broken into a case number to give to their insurance company. He asked the officer if he would like to view the tape & he said no, he even offered him a copy & the officer said he did not need it. So if FTU had cameras, would they run into this same issue?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Never leave anything worth money in a ford!!!!!! How many times do I gotta say this? What's the first truck you think about before you read something like this? A FORD!! Can't lock a ford


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Agree, assault and/or murder is highly likely, one way or the other.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Cameras do nothing after the fact.
Except you can see a 1" tall person breaking into your stuff.
Unless you can identify the person yourself to police....no help.

There is however, plenty that they could do to prevent the ease of that happening..
Starting with a security guard and some simple fencing.

That cost money and after all these threads its safe to say FTU owners don't see the value in spending money making customers safe shopping at their south store.

For this reason, I *never* shop at that location.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe if they would of used the money on security instead of all those fish mounts and that dumb fish on the roof,they could of done what they needed to make the customers feel like they weren't going to thugville to shop.

Yea it looks cool,but it's a whole lot cooler knowing my cars not likely to get the door popped for some change in my console.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I remember them putting a mobile security camera in the parking lot awhile back. I assumed they would leave it there but apparently it's gone now. Maybe it didn't work. We had our car broke into at Finger Furniture over on I-45. They had a do not carry sign on their front door so we had to leave our gun in the car. Luckily the scum got scared away before they were able to get anything out of the car.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to email FTU headquarters and I urge you to do the same! Let corporate know how much money they're losing.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Mont said:


> I am going to talk to FTU directly tomorrow about the situation. Maybe they don't understand the depth of the problem. It's real easy to make a parking lot hard to break into. You make one way in and out, and put a cop on the gate.
> It's not rocket science. To me, theft is just a gateway crime to all the rest of the stuff scumbags do, including assault and murder. I suspect that the owners of FTU will come up with something to try and avoid it coming to that.
> 
> For all of you thinking about setting these clowns up personally, just keep in mind what happened in Florida recently, and decide if that's for you. I will leave police work to the PD because that's what they get paid to do.


Thanks Mont. Please update us on this. This isn't the first time we all have read a post on this. I remember a few months back about someone about to rent an apartment in that area and was asking for advice on the location. You can imagine the response he got.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

someone needs to hang some rods out the back of their truck window, then lay down in the back seat n wait. Bet that would scare a turd into thinking twice next time.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Good idea Mont! Show them these threads


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> I am going to talk to FTU directly tomorrow about the situation. Maybe they don't understand the depth of the problem. It's real easy to make a parking lot hard to break into. You make one way in and out, and put a cop on the gate.
> It's not rocket science. To me, theft is just a gateway crime to all the rest of the stuff scumbags do, including assault and murder. I suspect that the owners of FTU will come up with something to try and avoid it coming to that.
> 
> For all of you thinking about setting these clowns up personally, just keep in mind what happened in Florida recently, and decide if that's for you. I will leave police work to the PD because that's what they get paid to do.


I wonder if FTU is the property owner...if they aren't that might explain why "nothing" has been done...but as the anchor retail space in that location - they should have some position to influence the property owner to make the parking lot less friendly to criminals.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll pull my new boat up there, leave a gun and a 100 dollar bill on the dash, y'all hide in the bushes and we can take out all the crack heads breaking into cars! Just make a day of it lol


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

JustBilling said:


> Kinda what I was thinking. Hasn't there been many a thread starting out with this same title/topic.


Yup same place. Crazy how bad it is there.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

It's a bad deal ,last time I went I couldn't even enjoy looking around. I had to hurry to get what I needed and hurry back to my truck because I was worried about someone damaging it. I even stepped out of the store to check on my truck before I checked out. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

And brick & mortar stores wonder why we buy online!!! 
FTU is spending a bundle to move to the old Academy on I-10 but won't pay to have an officer stand by to protect you?
The Academy I frequent has either a HPD or a DPS officer on duty. I think I will continue to buy online and have it end up on my door step or go to Academy.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

They need to move the store down south on 45. ??? LC or Dickinson?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

you can get anything ftu has online and cheaper and tax free why even go there knowing this will happen. everyone has been warned over and over about this why go there with anything in you vehichles other then a mean *** dog


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

sorryu to hear that. I MAKE SURE i do not have anything at ALL in my truck if i have to go there.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you really think that FTU will do anything about the situation??? After every complaint, every break in, every police report. They know how bad it is!! I really dont think they care!! Its been like this for years.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

My office is just across HI 45 from FTU and did spent lunch breaks browsing/shopping there. no more with this kind of news and warning. Just sad!


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Just buy online and you dont have to worry about the situation anymore. Regardless if you remove all valuable out of your car, the time and frustration it will cause when you have to repair the damage those thieves do, is just too much. I have too much to do as it is already...

I personally will not shop at FTU anymore. Everytime I go there, there is a ton of people there working that give you the eye, and no help. Not to mention everything is overpriced. They should downsize their employee base, or make them stand in the **** parking lot and watch the vehicles... IMHO.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I shop there all the time. Nobody has ever messed with my Prius.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Do you really think that FTU will do anything about the situation??? After every complaint, every break in, every police report. They know how bad it is!! I really dont think they care!! Its been like this for years.


I don't know if they will or they won't until I speak with them. FTU is a valued sponsor here, and I don't like seeing threads like this come up, especially over and over again, about any sponsor. To be honest, it's also affected me shopping there, because I can't chance having a company truck broken into. I am not telling anyone how to run their business, but at this point, I think this situation needs to be formally brought to their attention, and that's my goal. Like the rest of you, I would love to see them come to LC or Dickinson, but I won't hold my breath. Dickinson in particular has a super hot location on the same exit as the new Outlet Mall, that is currently vacant. +


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

I will be expecting a response from the owner/owners here on this site, as I believe they owe that or I wil be boycotting them also


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I like the convenience to get high end fishing gear local but not worth getting robbed. I can get 99% of the products they carry on line or another retailer and probably cheaper.

It will take more than a response to get me to go there.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

jewfish said:


> I will be expecting a response from the owner/owners here on this site, as I believe they owe that or I wil be boycotting them also


X2,, Once maybe twice, but this is getting to be a frequent occurrence. I am almost positive they know of this problem with vehicles getting broken into, and if they know it is a problem in their parking lot then they need to address it and fix the problem. If they do not I can see nothing but something bad happening to someone!!!. I was going there on Friday but I think I will hold off or take the dog with me just in case, if I do that though my dog will not be at the house!!??, yup, I will just hold off for a while.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I shop there all the time. Nobody has ever messed with my Prius.


I've never had a problem there either.

But I always drive the '74 Vega that has four different shades of primer on it. :wink:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> Carry, the popo don't give a chit....people on 2cool need to set up a sting....there and other places...


Then what? Once you've caught one, you gonna call the popo and hand them the perp on a silver platter? Won't do a bit of good because they'll be back the next day doing the same thing once the 'sting' is over.

What they need is a full time officer patrolling the parking lot, making his presence known. That's the only way this is going to get resolved. With the amount of complaints and break ins reported there, it would definitely be justified. I know I won't go back until then.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

rippin lips said:


> They need to move the store down south on 45. ??? LC or Dickinson?


That would buy em a couple years. It'll be the same problem just as soon as the crime shifts farther South though and if I were a betting man by 2014 LC and Dickinson will be covered up with em.

Biggie


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

There is a conveniece store that I stop at sometimes just outside the medical center that has an armed security guard on site. Could they possibly be turning a larger profit selling beer & cigarettes than all the top dollar fishing tackle that FTU sells? :spineyes:


----------



## drifterpro (Jul 6, 2004)

*Sad But True*

Hunting or fishing store parking lots draw the targets, just like you are drawn to diving birds in East Bay, or Doves over freshly plowed ground south of San Antonio. You are targeted simply because you go there, or the Bank, the downtown Resturant, or Bass Pro in Pearland another hot spot. Some targets even mark the vehicle with South Texas Hunter stickers, C.C.A. Redfish, N.R.A. supporter and the like. I don't have the answer but I have not gone to F.T.U. in years but it was simply because of the non-service oriented staff.

We have the same problem up here in East Texas....Like hunting over a Baited Field.....which too is illegal.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bubbaette said:


> We had our car broke into at Finger Furniture over on I-45. *They had a do not carry sign on their front door* so we had to leave our gun in the car. Luckily the scum got scared away before they were able to get anything out of the car.


Sounds like a good reason to *NOT* shop at Fingers.


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

Mont said:


> I don't know if they will or they won't until I speak with them. FTU is a valued sponsor here, and I don't like seeing threads like this come up, especially over and over again, about any sponsor. To be honest, it's also affected me shopping there, because I can't chance having a company truck broken into. I am not telling anyone how to run their business, but at this point, I think this situation needs to be formally brought to their attention, and that's my goal. Like the rest of you, I would love to see them come to LC or Dickinson, but I won't hold my breath. Dickinson in particular has a super hot location on the same exit as the new Outlet Mall, that is currently vacant. +


Thanks Mont. I believe coming from you it will have more weight in the complaint then it will from someone else. Maybe they will understand how many people this is affecting and how much business they are losing.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

FTU does not own the building or property, it's a lease, same as all the restaurants around there. My experience with security cameras shows some guy in a baseball cap breaking in, and he is unidentifiable, and that's the end of that. An off duty cop or security guard riding around in a golf cart is the only answer.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

OK, reaching way back in history here. http://www.chron.com/CDA/archives/a...ing-hit-again-taking-crime-to-the-cleane.html


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ive never been there. I would like to visit the place, but Im not taking any chances. I've already had my door locks knocked out by somebody while at Acadamy. We drove past the place last weekend and I told my wife about it. I told her I would like to shop there but I am afraid I wouldnt have any wheels left on my truck when I got out.

I've had my truck stolen before. Lesson learned? Never leave anything valuable inside your vehicle, and... keep full coverage insurance, even if its paid off. 

That is just a bad location. IMO.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's their number: 

12800 Gulf Freeway @ Fuqua, Houston, TX 77034 Phone 281-481-6838

The Managers are Jerry Condiff and Steve Monroes

How about if each person that posted on this thread give the manager a call and let them know what we will not be shopping there unless they improve their security and rectify the problem with the break ins. If 100 people calls then maybe they'll start seeing the $$$ they're losing in business!

Let's put some teeth to this post and see if we can make a difference.

I personally haven't had any problems shopping there, possibly cause I drive a POS! LOL I do like the selection there but I prefer to shop at the other location off of I10 due to it being closer to me.

I just emailed them the link to this post!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I had my door lock knocked out in front of my house at 4AM with my truck parked on the curb. They got my sunglasses, a tube of sunscreen, and a hunting knife in the console. Left my good lights, knives, fence pliers, etc. in the doors. It happens everywhere. Don't leave anything valuable in your vehicle period no matter where you are these days.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

You dont want to try a sting on your own. Believe me. I acted as basically a good samaritan when I walked into a bad situation. The scum bag sued me. The justice system continued to let him play around by giving him benifit of the doubt BS. It cost me thousands to defend myself. Put it this way - could have bought a very nice used bay boat. 
Walk away. Dont get involved in this type of stuff. If it happenned again I would have to walk out, call 911 and never give my name. Very expensive lesson for me. And to think I used to look down on folks who would not get involved!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

woahh... lets hear that story. I hate to think nobody should help someone when needed.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I'll be glad when the new store in the old Academy off I-10 is open. Not that it will be impervious to car theft, but it's a better area in general. Not to mention less than 10 minutes from my office.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I won't shop at the Fuqua Store, because of the crime. They should have cameras or security posted outside. Makes me wonder sometimes if they are robbing the customer blind inside and outside the store.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Hire Johnny Quest. He can shoot those pets with his pellet gun from a distance.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

All they are going to tell you is that they don't own the parking lot, it is not their responsibility and then most likely hang up on you. 

I have called before and know others that have called. They don't seem to care.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

jeff.w said:


> Then what? Once you've caught one, you gonna call the popo and hand them the perp on a silver platter? Won't do a bit of good because they'll be back the next day doing the same thing once the 'sting' is over.
> 
> What they need is a full time officer patrolling the parking lot, making his presence known. That's the only way this is going to get resolved. With the amount of complaints and break ins reported there, it would definitely be justified. I know I won't go back until then.


Well if you don't want to do anything to help, just take all of you chit and hand it out to those that would steal it and wish then a good day.

Houston is not going to put a full time police car there and they cost to much to hire as part time...


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

cabolew said:


> You dont want to try a sting on your own. Believe me. I acted as basically a good samaritan when I walked into a bad situation. The scum bag sued me. The justice system continued to let him play around by giving him benifit of the doubt BS. It cost me thousands to defend myself. Put it this way - could have bought a very nice used bay boat.
> Walk away. Dont get involved in this type of stuff. If it happenned again I would have to walk out, call 911 and never give my name. Very expensive lesson for me. And to think I used to look down on folks who would not get involved!


So they can sue you for asking them why they broke into your buddies truck while you are dialing 911.....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Agree that security cameras are a total waste of money. The only way to solve the issue is have a deterrant in the form of security.... driving around on a little golf cart.

The real issue is going to be if spending $25k annually on a security guard is going to outweigh losing $25k/yr in PROFIT.... not sales.... PROFIT.... Takes alot of sales to offset that direct loss if they hired security.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Agree that security cameras are a total waste of money. The only way to solve the issue is have a deterrant in the form of security.... driving around on a little golf cart.
> 
> *The real issue is going to be if spending $25k annually on a security guard is going to outweigh losing $25k/yr in PROFIT.... not sales.... PROFIT*.... Takes alot of sales to offset that direct loss if they hired security.


It is amazing what social media and word of mouth is capable of. Petitions and websites pointing out the seriousness of the crimes happening there and being brushed off by the store will raise eyebrows. Also consider a news crew showing up and doing a story on it. TV has a way of reaching people as well.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Whats with the ideas of setting up a sting anyway? Sounds like a good way to end up dead or in jail.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Dawg said:


> I was at one of my customer auto repair shop a few months ago & the owner was telling me that they had 16 cars broken into around 4 a.m., they have a high fence with cameras all over as they work on high end cars. He showed me the video of the guy breaking into the cars one at a time & you clearly see the guys face. A few minutes later an officer shows up 4 hours later after they called, looks at all the cars, writes down some info & tells the shop owner to give the customers that had their cars broken into a case number to give to their insurance company. He asked the officer if he would like to view the tape & he said no, he even offered him a copy & the officer said he did not need it. So if FTU had cameras, would they run into this same issue?


I had a similar response from the Pearland PD recently when my wife's car was broken into. These crimes are not being persued by the cops and thieves know it.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Tail Chaser said:


> I'll be glad when the new store in the old Academy off I-10 is open. Not that it will be impervious to car theft, but it's a better area in general. Not to mention less than 10 minutes from my office.


I'll take the I-10 location all day. Three jurisdictions intersect at that area.
HPD, Memorial Villages PD, and Spring Valley PD.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

flatsmaster14 said:


> I'll pull my new boat up there, leave a gun and a 100 dollar bill on the dash, y'all hide in the bushes and we can take out all the crack heads breaking into cars! Just make a day of it lol


When's opening day for Thug season? I would pay good money for that license! :cheers:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> It is amazing what social media and word of mouth is capable of. Petitions and websites pointing out the seriousness of the crimes happening there and being brushed off by the store will raise eyebrows. Also consider a news crew showing up and doing a story on it. TV has a way of reaching people as well.


As a sales estimation.... FTU would have to lose $80-100k in sales just to BREAK EVEN on the security expenditure.

From a numbers perspective... I dont blame them for not hiring security.

I wonder if the employees vehicles ever get broken into? Surely with the quantity of break-ins, some of their cars have to have fallen victim...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The security costs will be far closer to 80K, all in. 

If their margins are 20%, they need to lose 400K in sales to break even.


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Armed security guards are $18 per hour in Houston (not HPD, too much $$$).
10AM to 6PM is 8 hours, so plus tax the cost is $155 per day.
6 days a week is $933 per
For a yearly cost of $48,516.
Operating cost are not based on 100% of profit. But no, its not cheap.

You can get unarmed security for $2 per hour less.
I operate several retail stores and other business' and have hired and still do armed guards (unfortunately).

Their excuse that the lot is not theirs, so tough luck is *pathetic*.
Random break-ins are excuseable. 
But this location has a serious problem that is well known.
They have a known problem and are exposing themselves to a bad liability situation if something bad happens.
Weather they own the parking lot or not is irrelevant.
This reflects how little they care about thier customers.

Based on this attitude I have decided to stop shopping at their I-10 location.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Can we buy online from them?

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Ernest said:


> The security costs will be far closer to 80K, all in.
> 
> If their margins are 20%, they need to lose 400K in sales to break even.


$80k???? I was talking about a little minimum wager in a golf cart.... surely that isnt 80 grand....

If so, I am turning in my 2 weeks notice and putting on my leather Club Car jacket...


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Start up a petition.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sad, but this has been going on for years now. I was there about two years ago and while checking out the clerk was all shook up about just such an incident in the parking lot...the perps hit several cars before moving on. It was middle of the day. Not a good place to work or shop.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> As a sales estimation.... FTU would have to lose $80-100k in sales just to BREAK EVEN on the security expenditure.
> 
> From a numbers perspective... I dont blame them for not hiring security.
> 
> I wonder if the employees vehicles ever get broken into? Surely with the quantity of break-ins, some of their cars have to have fallen victim...


$100K in sales is only about $300 a day.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

fangard said:


> $100K in sales is only about $300 a day.


So, what is the average spend of a FTU customer? $100??

So they could stand to lose 3 customers every day and not hire a security guard and still end up with the same profit.

Not saying that they dont need to do anything about the issue.... but just some reasoning as to why they are hesitant. It aint cheap.

And if it does cost 50k/yr as spelled out, increase that number to needing $200k/year in sales to offset the cost.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bigwater said:


> That would buy em a couple years. It'll be the same problem just as soon as the crime shifts farther South though and if I were a betting man by 2014 LC and Dickinson will be covered up with em.
> 
> Biggie


I can't speak for Dickinson, but as for LC, they won't have the same problems they are having now. LCPD won't put up with it, neither will the residents. We have plenty of room for them in our jail, and a trip to Galveston comes with it.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Unfortunately it is all up and down every freeway in the City of Houston. Not just FTU, but every restaurant and every shopping center is vulnerable. I can't tell you how many cases I have looked at where a report was made but no description of suspect, vehicle, plate number or witnesses who have not seen anything. The suspects have the luxury of picking any target they want at any given time of the day. It is practically impossible to watch every business that is being targeted.
Not only that, when a suspect is arrested, two more take their place. Its a never ending battle! When everyone says the police don't care, they are not realizing what it takes to make an arrest. The police have to have something to work with in order to make an arrest. If no one sees anything and no evidence, there is very little to go on. You hear about the ones that don't get caught but you never hear about the ones caught. And believe me, they are caught every day in the city. Their are Police Stings set up all the time. 
I know its very frustrating getting broke into. I have been a victim several times myself. Unfortunately the odds of it happening are pretty great. It doesn't take them long (Usually within a minute). They are in and out. So lets get down to the answers of how we can help. Just know that it will never be stopped, only slowed a bit. 
The first thing is, everyone needs to help themselves. Stop leaving articles inside your vehicle that they want. Anything and I mean anything left (a sack, a bag, a case, phone, a radar detector or whatever object) will be their target. The second thing is, when you see something that doesn't look right, call it in! 90 % of the suspects caught right after it happens are IN PROGRESS calls and have been observed by an eyewitness. There are lots of times where we have several witnesses that saw it but didn't realize what was going on. I will say it again, IF IT DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT TO YOU, CALL IT IN! Don't worry that you might be wrong, that is what the police are for and that is for them to make that determination. You will not get in trouble and don't think you are putting the police out for calling in something suspicious. Regardless of what the nay sayers think, WE LOVE TO CATCH SOMEONE IN THE ACT! Try to give an accurate description of the vehicle they are driving (license plate, most important), a description of them and what you saw them doing. Even if they are not caught that day, a good license plate number is a VERY GOOD lead. Based on the registration, the police can check their pawn history, their criminal history and if you observed the suspect, they can create a photo array of the registered owner and see if you can recognize the suspect. 
The most important thing I can add is, only call it in. DO NOT get involved by confronting the suspect. YOU will only create misery for yourself. If its your own vehicle, you are the one who is going to have to make that determination. Only you know what your capabilities are. I can say this. A large number of these suspects are armed and will not think twice about shooting someone over a sack left inside your vehicle.
I will leave you with this. If you have been victimized along the Gulf Fwy and you have good suspect information (Like I described above), send me a PM and I promise you I will look into it.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Like some of the others here. I guess I should be glad that when I do occasionally shop at FTU, I'm driving a dirty, beat up, Dodge Magnum wagon. But if they do happen to break into it, they will find absolutely nothing. Unless I happen to be going to & from either fishing or the golf course.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

"For a yearly cost of $48,516."

Plus, the impact on insurance, plus the legal fees associated with defending claims relating to security guard's actions, plus equipment (golf cart, whatever). 

50K is the base. It goes up from there.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Man I HATE thieves!!! Sorry for your loss.

I hate to break it you fellas...cameras do not do anything to protect you or your belongings...take for instance a woman shopping in Spring was ran down by a low life, that stole her purse in broad daylight, ONE, just ONE person responded by taking his truck to try and block him in so he could not get away...needless to say they got away. The retailer will not pay for any damages. Point of the matter- cameras were in the 90's a deterrent, now it needs to be a human being(s) present...A sting operation would be a great idea, but I am with the Mont on this one, leave that to the experts.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried to file a damage claim on the property owners to at least get their insurance to cover damages to the vehicle ? A guy I worked with got jacked at gunpoint in a mall parking lot and the malls insurance replaced everything that was stolen...


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i dont think they need a high priced guard get anyone on a golf cart to make the rounds. even these guys will weight risk vs. reward if there is a high percentage they are going to get caught they will move on to an easier target.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mont said:


> I don't know if they will or they won't until I speak with them. FTU is a valued sponsor here, and I don't like seeing threads like this come up, especially over and over again, about any sponsor. To be honest, it's also affected me shopping there, because I can't chance having a company truck broken into. I am not telling anyone how to run their business, but at this point, I think this situation needs to be formally brought to their attention, and that's my goal. Like the rest of you, I would love to see them come to LC or Dickinson, but I won't hold my breath. Dickinson in particular has a super hot location on the same exit as the new Outlet Mall, that is currently vacant. +


There's an FTU in LC and Dickinson?? If so, that's where I'm going.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

:headknock


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

All you gotta do is shop like Bass Pro Shop. Take someone with you to stay in the truck. When you get done let them go in and shop. Problem solved.

Biggie


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Shopping on line with Cabelas & Bass Pro Shops has worked out great for me over the past 7 years or so..

There is nothing FTU has that I cannot obtain elsewhere...

If they think a rent a cop is expensive just wait until on of their customers walks out of the store, stumbles onto a person breaking into their vehicle, and winds up hurt or dead...I will bet you the family of the harmed person will be having some attorney look into FTU's efforts to keep their customers safe..

The cost of a rent a cop could be prorated between the other tenants in that center..


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sounds like their loosing way more than that in bussiness with this problem.. 50 g's a year would be a good investment...



Ernest said:


> "For a yearly cost of $48,516."
> 
> Plus, the impact on insurance, plus the legal fees associated with defending claims relating to security guard's actions, plus equipment (golf cart, whatever).
> 
> 50K is the base. It goes up from there.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i bet if they see this and have alot of people stop shopping there, something will be done about it! it FTU's no willing to step up and see this as a problem to there bidness, then somethings wrong.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

why would FTU go to the trouble and the hassle of hiring and taking on a security guard, when they could just hire a service that performs that task. Then all they would have to worry about is paying the service company, not a new employee. I'm sure too, then training, and liability is on the service company, not on FTU.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gluconda said:


> Here's their number:
> 
> 12800 Gulf Freeway @ Fuqua, Houston, TX 77034 Phone 281-481-6838
> 
> ...


Okay, so there have been numerous threads on this subject. They have the link to this thread. Mont is going to contact them. No, I am not going to call them. They either honestly inform Mont that they will take care of the theft problem in the parking lot, or I no longer go there. It is their business to run how they choose. If they choose to lose a lot of business and profit over this, it is their right.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

Any news Mont??


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Got hit there last year.... Parked right in front they hit 3 trucks can't believe we didn't see them... Sorry to hear that my brother... Brett


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Ask the managers where they park and I'll bet you its not out front.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

In response to FLASHLIGHT:
First off let me say I appreciate the job you do to help keep us safe. 
Now you may have refered to me as a nay sayer, but let me tell you a little about my personal experience and maybe you will have a better understanding of my attitude about petty theft.

My wife's car fell victim to a smash and grab right after last Christmas in Pearland. All the low lifes got was her purse, which she had tucked under the seat (bad idea btw). In the purse there was no money, but her debit card and I.D. were in there. She called me from the scene immediately after calling the PD. I accessed my bank account online and saw that they had filled 3 tanks with gas within 30 minutes of smashing her window. I called the responding officer and gave him the names and addresses of the Houston gas stations and what time they swiped her debit card at the pumps. Keep in mind this is after I called the gas station owners/mgrs and asked if they had video at the pumps and requested that they hold those tapes for police evidence. All owners/mgrs were very cooperative with me. Basically I handed the thugs to this officer on a silver platter imho. When I called the gas stations a few days later NONE of them had a visit from the police regarding my wife's case. That's why I said "These crimes are not being persued by the cops." Sure it's just one case, but I bet it's not the only one that didn't get followed up. 

FYI - the paking lot where the smash and grab occured has a security guard trolling around on a segway.


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

On the roof, kevlar deer blinds. In the blinds, paint ball guns with frozen paintballs. Sell tickets for a chance to bruise the chit out of a thug.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> In response to FLASHLIGHT:
> First off let me say I appreciate the job you do to help keep us safe.
> Now you may have refered to me as a nay sayer, but let me tell you a little about my personal experience and maybe you will have a better understanding of my attitude about petty theft.
> 
> ...


you think within a few days, your words, the cops are gonna be on this like a murder or something? lmao. your out of your mind. maybe a few months, but a few days??? come on.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> As a sales estimation.... FTU would have to lose $80-100k in sales just to BREAK EVEN on the security expenditure.
> 
> From a numbers perspective... I dont blame them for not hiring security.
> 
> I wonder if the employees vehicles ever get broken into? Surely with the quantity of break-ins, some of their cars have to have fallen victim...


I understand what you are saying from ftu's perspective. From my, no concern on their part because of a growth/loss model does not cut it. I will not shop at ftu until they believe safety is a priority.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BertS said:


> why would FTU go to the trouble and the hassle of hiring and taking on a security guard, when they could just hire a service that performs that task. Then all they would have to worry about is paying the service company, not a new employee. I'm sure too, then training, and liability is on the service company, not on FTU.


2X. They could share cost with the surrounding businesses (restaurants) for this service.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I like Mont's idea, gated, one way in and one way out. If they don't care, then I'd shop elsewhere, it's not worth the cost of at the very least your truck being broken into.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

BertS said:


> why would FTU go to the trouble and the hassle of hiring and taking on a security guard, when they could just hire a service that performs that task. Then all they would have to worry about is paying the service company, not a new employee. I'm sure too, then training, and liability is on the service company, not on FTU.


Wouldn't you figure the service company would charge enough to cover the salary, cost of training, insurance, etc. PLUS a some level of profit over and above those costs?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The parking lot at FTU Gulf Frwy has at least 4 ways in/out. It's shared with a lot of other business in the same location. I'm thinking thats why it's so easy to smash and grab in that lot. No easy solution. I wish they had someone on site to watch the lot, but they never will. It's all about cost and return on investment. It's very hard to quantify what the break-ins are costing them because it's an indirect cost and there is no line item on the ledger each month that says "We lost $nnnn dollars in lost business related to parking lot breakins this month". The expense of extra security however will be in black and white each month and stick out like a sore thumb. As long as they make the profit they set for themselves each month, there is no problem that needs to be solved. 

Likewise there is no money to be made investigating robberies, so the number of hours spent doing that is tightly controled. Writting tickets however, even thought there is no victim or damage is a very high priority.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> In response to FLASHLIGHT:
> First off let me say I appreciate the job you do to help keep us safe.
> Now you may have refered to me as a nay sayer, but let me tell you a little about my personal experience and maybe you will have a better understanding of my attitude about petty theft.
> 
> ...


I can't justify what others do and I am not going to try. I don't know a thing about your case so I am not going to comment on it. I just know that I do my job and my people do their job and if I see a case with good leads and suspect information, I am going to work it through. If I can't get charges, I will let the complainant know why. Sorry that happened to your wife.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

24 hours and no response from FTU.. really?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> The parking lot at FTU Gulf Frwy has at least 4 ways in/out. It's shared with a lot of other business in the same location. I'm thinking thats why it's so easy to smash and grab in that lot. No easy solution. I wish they had someone on site to watch the lot, but they never will. It's all about cost and return on investment. It's very hard to quantify what the break-ins are costing them because it's an indirect cost and there is no line item on the ledger each month that says "We lost $nnnn dollars in lost business related to parking lot breakins this month". The expense of extra security however will be in black and white each month and stick out like a sore thumb. As long as they make the profit they set for themselves each month, there is no problem that needs to be solved.
> 
> *Likewise there is no money to be made investigating robberies, so the number of hours spent doing that is tightly controled. Writting tickets however, even thought there is no victim or damage is a very high priority.*


I don't make any money what so ever in writing tickets and I haven't wrote one in about 8 years. And this incident was not a Robbery it was a Burglary of Motor Vehicle. I spend 8 hours of my shift investigating crimes in my area. Not trying to slam you or anything but in a big Police organization there are many officers who are assigned different duties. It just gets old hearing we are so pressured to write tickets because nothing can be further from the truth in a big organization.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Mrschasintail said:


> I like Mont's idea, gated, one way in and one way out. If they don't care, then I'd shop elsewhere, it's not worth the cost of at the very least your truck being broken into.


2X. With camera at the gate and in the parking lots to record thieve and their vehicles.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I heard from an employee they have installed cameras. You might check.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> So, what is the average spend of a FTU customer? $100??
> 
> So they could stand to lose 3 customers every day and not hire a security guard and still end up with the same profit.
> 
> ...


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

Huh. While I've never personally been broken into there, I have seen a pile of smashed glass in the parking lot. Now I know why. 

I agree that FTU should try to actively deter this activity.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I eat regularly at Golden Corral, across the street from FTU. Years ago, I was loudspeakered out of my lunch to the front counter. The HPD had a sting set up, and when I went outside, they were teaching a illegal alien to eat paint off the hood of a police car. It was beautiful . 
I got my stuff back, and they hauled him off. The Meyers, FTU owners, need to insist on this sting set up.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

this kind of stuff happens everywhere! yes security will decrease this type of crime. problem is, they get arrested and within 24 hours, they are released from jail, back on the streets and at it again! never ending cycle, hate to say.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Camille Null called me back yesterday, but I missed the call and didn't get to talk to her until this morning. She, along with most of the staff are very busy trying to get the new store opened up. FTU doesn't own the building, nor do they own the parking lot. They have been leaning heavily on the landlord to do something, but they haven't had any success. She said the latest break in occurred in the parking spot she has used for the last 6 years. So, it's not like the staff has any special place they are parking. Bottom line is there isn't much they can do about it, except to ask everyone to use common sense. By that, don't leave anything in your truck or in the bed. The issue with the guard is one that has to be addressed by the landlord, not FTU. FTU can have one inside, but outside is common grounds for all the other tenants. 

Guys, I wish I could have come up with something better. Unfortunately, I can't. Scumbags will be scumbags, and Camille says the break in's come in waves. That tells me, it's gangs or groups working an area until the get hot and then they move on.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

flashlight said:


> I don't make any money what so ever in writing tickets and I haven't wrote one in about 8 years. And this incident was not a Robbery it was a Burglary of Motor Vehicle. I spend 8 hours of my shift investigating crimes in my area. Not trying to slam you or anything but in a big Police organization there are many officers who are assigned different duties. It just gets old hearing we are so pressured to write tickets because nothing can be further from the truth in a big organization.


I think having crime victims treated as a low priority is getting old too. And for the record, I've been told more than once by detectives exactly what to expect (nothing), and exactly why. I stand behind my comments 100%.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> I think having crime victims treated as a low priority is getting old too. And for the record, I've been told more than once by detectives exactly what to expect (nothing), and exactly why. I stand behind my comments 100%.


Then stop complaining and join a PD and do something about it.

Absolutely amazes me this world has turned into a "ME" world. 
If you think its possible for a few officers to handle every incident like it was a top priority in a city as large as Houston...Then you need to help out.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Mont said:


> Camille Null called me back yesterday, but I missed the call and didn't get to talk to her until this morning. She, along with most of the staff are very busy trying to get the new store opened up. FTU doesn't own the building, nor do they own the parking lot. They have been leaning heavily on the landlord to do something, but they haven't had any success. She said the latest break in occurred in the parking spot she has used for the last 6 years. So, it's not like the staff has any special place they are parking. Bottom line is there isn't much they can do about it, except to ask everyone to use common sense. By that, don't leave anything in your truck or in the bed. The issue with the guard is one that has to be addressed by the landlord, not FTU. FTU can have one inside, but outside is common grounds for all the other tenants.
> 
> Guys, I wish I could have come up with something better. Unfortunately, I can't. Scumbags will be scumbags, and Camille says the break in's come in waves. That tells me, it's gangs or groups working an area until the get hot and then they move on.


That's some sorry new mont, who's the owner of the property??


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Off subject some, but there is a fairly good article about FTU in this month's Texas Saltwater Fishing Mag. Anyone else see it?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Why should FTU throw down for a patrol officer? Is there not other stores in that same shopping center? Maybe they all need to go in and split the cost of a parking lot patrol service, not just FTU paying it all?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

clint623 said:


> That's some sorry new mont, who's the owner of the property??


I could be wrong so this is not professional advice only a novice internet googler...

but I traced address 11460 FUQUA ST and 12800 GULF FWY to the following through HCAD and then Google:

BF045 LTD
8554 KATY FWY STE 301 
HOUSTON TX 77024-1804

12800 FUQUA LTD
8554 KATY FWY STE 301 
HOUSTON TX 77024-1804

8554 KATY FWY STE 301 google points to

http://www.showcase.com/b/commercial-real-estate/Mike-Baker/696314

and

http://www.freewayproperties.net/contactus.htm


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I've been seeing alot of these type of surveillance cams popping up around town lately. Not sure if anyone is even watching them but the thieves don't know for sure either.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I could be wrong so this is not professional advice only a novice internet googler...
> 
> but I traced address 11460 FUQUA ST and 12800 GULF FWY to the following through HCAD and then Google:
> 
> ...


you are correct


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> you are correct


So all this blame FTU and make them provide security should fall on the owner/manager(s) of that property. It might raise rent, LOL, but not FTU's problem to be solely responsible for.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I wonder if FTU is the property owner...if they aren't that might explain why "nothing" has been done...but as the anchor retail space in that location - they should have some position to influence the property owner to make the parking lot less friendly to criminals.





InfamousJ said:


> So all this blame FTU and make them provide security should fall on the owner/manager(s) of that property. It might raise rent, LOL, but not FTU's problem to be solely responsible for.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Why should FTU throw down for a patrol officer? Is there not other stores in that same shopping center? Maybe they all need to go in and split the cost of a parking lot patrol service, not just FTU paying it all?


Because the owner of the building is not losing any customers, FTU is. So what if FTU don't own the building, stick a body outside and watch the cars in the parking lot just like a salesman in the store to help with selling stuff, it's good for business.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> you think within a few days, your words, the cops are gonna be on this like a murder or something? lmao. your out of your mind. maybe a few months, but a few days??? come on.


 Out of my mind? No it's not a murder case, but you have to strike while the trail is fresh. If I had taken the law into my own hands, had access to the videos and access to the license plate database, I pretty sure I could have caught their punk arses that day. Thanks for expressing your sympathy for our loss, jackarse!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Guys, this is just my take on the conversation this morning, but depending upon time of day and day of week, that "FTU" parking lot is also parking for the Fox and Hound, and several other places in the same area. It's also not just that corner of Fuqua and 45 having problems, the same thing is happening on the NW corner too. I am sure FTU would love to fence off part of it and call it their own, but that's not happening. If you have been around here a while, you will remember when FTU moved it, it was a huge, empty former car lot. All the stuff that has gone in around them has happened since they moved it. To put it mildly, the density on that lot has gone way up. 

I don't have a solution to all this, unfortunately. It's been brought to the attention of FTU and I am sure they will bring it to the attention of the landlords.


----------

